# Tegus



## pionusparrots28 (Jan 13, 2013)

I found a place that sales CB Col Tegus, The place is called Reptile City. Has anyone every head/bought from them? Is that a good place?


----------



## james.w (Jan 13, 2013)

They might be captive born, but not captive bred. Two different things.


----------



## pionusparrots28 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, I know that. Lol. But I prefer CB over wild caught. I'm not sure any place does actually captive bred any. And if I get it CB it didn't hatch in the wild causing less for me to worry about.


----------



## CmoneyAA (Jan 14, 2013)

Reptile City is actually where I was looking to get mine. In so cal correct ? I have heard good things about them but have never purchased anything from them. Staff is friendly that's about all I know personally haha.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 14, 2013)

http://www.tegutalk.com/showthread.php?tid=9073

I haven't had any experience with Reptile City, but there are iffy reviews on this site and if you Google


----------



## james.w (Jan 14, 2013)

What do you not have to worry about with CB that you would with WC??


----------



## pionusparrots28 (Jan 14, 2013)

Wild caught have been in the wild and who knows what they have ingested, Parasites, bacteria.. They could have gotten into something they shouldn't have and be sick.. could have worms or something.. CBs are born in captivity and have a lesser chance of having any of those things. If any at all. Plus, it is a lot less stressful to them being born into captivity rather then being free, having the whole world to run around on, and then the next day being stuck in a box having to wait to be fed. 
What about Big Apple pet supplies? or Florida herps?


----------



## james.w (Jan 14, 2013)

The best place to buy any reptile is from the breeder who bred them.


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 14, 2013)

I agree I don't really like pet shops that sell certain exotics.


----------



## pionusparrots28 (Jan 14, 2013)

Lol. I don't believe any place breeds the Tegu or the Col Tegu at least.. Ive looked..


----------



## TeguBlake (Jan 14, 2013)

Black waters sold me a wild tegu from what my vet said.... Not cool.. But he is very sweet now after training... Lol


----------



## pionusparrots28 (Jan 15, 2013)

Thats cool. At least he's getting better. Does anyone have any suggestions are to which places are good?


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 15, 2013)

No, there aren't any truly CBB T teguixin in the US. The ones that are labelled as CB are either ranched in the US or ranched in S America and imported. Or they are just WC and labelled as CB. 

I have heard many, many, many negative things about Blackwater. This is just my two cents, but i think I would look on CL or reptile shows. There are a lot of Colombian tegus around and then you see what you are getting in person. I prefer to pick my lizards as opposed to getting them blindly shipped to me.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 15, 2013)

_I don't know about Black Water but,... Ditto everything else ^ ^ ^ she said . I prefer to see and pic my own first hand as well, whether buying from a breeder or not. Out of seven tegus there was only one that I didn't see and or pic before hand and that was my blue._


----------



## pionusparrots28 (Jan 15, 2013)

I never see them at my shows though.. Like NEVER and I go to almost everyone..


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 15, 2013)

It's not quite tegu time of year right now.


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 15, 2013)

Actually, if they're being imported from South America, this is just about the right time of year.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 16, 2013)

I was wondering about that as soon as I typed it. But I'm seeing them in the marketplace right now. There's a Repticon in Orlando Feb 2nd-3rd. I think I'm going to go and keep and eye out there.


----------



## pionusparrots28 (Jan 16, 2013)

What about First choice reptile? Has anyone had any experience with them? If not, then what places have you guys got yours?


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 17, 2013)

I got both of my Colombians from private individuals rehoming theirs.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 17, 2013)

_Mine came from local shops._


----------



## pionusparrots28 (Jan 17, 2013)

I don't really have local pet shops, I live in the country and there's not much around here. Going to rep shows is over a 3 hour drive from where I am. That is why I try to order my animals, or people often just give me their animals. I do a sort of rescue thing and I get a lot of animals that way. Once, I even got a Caiman for awhile. I re-homed it to a very good zoo because at that time I had 5 savs and a few white throats, and some other animals. I always keep the animals I get in till they are super healthy and tame and I find a good home. I have never come across a tegu before so I was interested and no one at my rep shows had any so i found this place. Lol. Maybe I'll just have to keep looking for people that don't want theirs. Lol.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 17, 2013)

_If they haven't already in some places, more will be popping up here really soon on sites like kingsnake and fauna classifieds as well as reptile shows. This is around the same time I got Mila almost two years ago. I actually got her in march but there were others available before that. 

There's also local classifieds in your surounding area depending on how far you're willing to go. _


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 30, 2013)

I found reptilestogo.com. I actually called, spoke with the guy. He said they are being bred and hatched in Paraguay (his) and I just shoot him an email to reserve one. He said they will be in next week, and are imported. Still cbb just imported. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Jan 30, 2013)

They aren't CBB, they are farmed.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 30, 2013)

What's the difference? 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


Disregard, I googled it. I've actually never heard the phrase farmed. Wow. Looks like its wait until June...... Boo.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Jan 30, 2013)

It isn't necessarily a bad thing. Just didn't want you to think you were getting something you weren't.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 30, 2013)

I read that they are usually parasite infested. I'm scared of that bc of a motley Boa who died from parasites, and other things. I'm just in a bind bc my kids have already been told we were getting one. Now I can't until summer and my kids are awesome. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Jan 30, 2013)

You can have the one tegublake has for sale if he can figure out how to ship.


----------



## tjohnson722 (Jan 30, 2013)

I've never shipped either. Lol. Nothing I've wanted animal wise has never needed to be shipped. Snakes are so readily available everywhere lol. You guys must be very patient. This Tegu never available until summer issue is testing my crazy meds lol. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 30, 2013)

All the Colombians are farmed in the US, too. Most of the big breeders farm to an extent, then incubate the eggs. It is the interaction with the hatchlings that makes a difference, in my opinion.


----------



## james.w (Jan 30, 2013)

What do you mean by farmed in the US? Are you saying the farms are in the US?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Explain what cbb and farmed mean.I'm getting confused. Captive born/bred? Vs what? Don't they both mean they breed pairs or groups with each other then incubate the eggs? Sorry if I'm being stupid. I enjoy knowledge

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## james.w (Jan 31, 2013)

CBB is captive bred and born meaning from captive parents. The entire process takes place in captivity. 

Farmed is generally large farms in or near the animals native land where the animals are usually poorly kept to just produce babies. They will often have parasites and not be very well cared for.


----------



## laurarfl (Jan 31, 2013)

Yes, Colombians are/were farmed in S FL, as were ameivas and iguanas. And I heard there were some in TX if they still exist. early breeders set up loose farms and collected the offspring.

Farmed has the idea that groups are set up in area and the offspring are collected. They are sort of a blend of CB and WC, but not caught from their habitat and imported like WC implies.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Ohhh ok.now i see.thanks guys 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lizardman (Feb 9, 2013)

Ok I need some quick help. 
Ok I just bought a columbian b/w tegu today and when I got him home I just notices some things that raise concern with me. 

His back legs look swollen and were his foot and legs meet it looks almost like a bubble or tumor. I have been Doin some research and I think it could be mbd but I would like someone to just clarify that is what it is. He also looks like the white is almost a brown color? I don't get on much so if u can help plz email me and let me no what it is and how to fix it properly. I don't no how to post pictures on here so f u can help I would b glad to send u pictures. I also think the tank set up that he is in has something to do with his problem and right now I am in the process of building a new tank


----------



## BatGirl1 (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't they get brownish if trying to shed sometimes? Or could it be a red and not a black and white? Also...i know mbd causes leg dragging etc but a bubble? Could that be an infection of some kind? I would say vet visit. Just to be safe. And plenty of humidity and warm baths. Also calcium and uvb stat. Hydrate orally with electrolytes in a syringe. But def want to see a vet. Oh...pics you click on post and reply then click on the little camera icon and select a pic. 

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Tapatalk 2


----------

